# Shower Faucet Repair Question



## Local Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Girlfriend has a shower faucet that keeps leaking.  It uses Sterling/Rockwell replacement stems.  I have replaced one stem or the other 4 or 5 times ($18 each).  She has two teenagers, so they crank down hard, which does nothing to stop a leak on this type faucet.  I replaced the cold stem, but it still leaks a steady drip.  Any ideas on what I can do differently?  I think it may be leaking by the O-ring where the plastic seat fits into the bronze housing.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 4, 2010)

Local Boy said:


> Girlfriend has a shower faucet that keeps leaking.  It uses Sterling/Rockwell replacement stems.  I have replaced one stem or the other 4 or 5 times ($18 each).  She has two teenagers, so they crank down hard, which does nothing to stop a leak on this type faucet.  I replaced the cold stem, but it still leaks a steady drip.  Any ideas on what I can do differently?  I think it may be leaking by the O-ring where the plastic seat fits into the bronze housing.



O-rings would have been the first thing i replaced.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Seats*



Local Boy said:


> Girlfriend has a shower faucet that keeps leaking.  It uses Sterling/Rockwell replacement stems.  I have replaced one stem or the other 4 or 5 times ($18 each).  She has two teenagers, so they crank down hard, which does nothing to stop a leak on this type faucet.  I replaced the cold stem, but it still leaks a steady drip.  Any ideas on what I can do differently?  I think it may be leaking by the O-ring where the plastic seat fits into the bronze housing.



Replace the seats also. As the rubber wears away, the  seats are usually damaged as well.

You'll need a seat wrench.


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorrry,  I should be more specific.  I have replaced everything several times and been sucessful.  These faucets have a plastic "seat" about the size of a nickel.  The seat inserts into the valve housing and is not threaded.  The seats have a stem (w/ O-ring) that pokes into a hole (~1/4") in the bronze housing.  The valve stem has a plastic piece with a spring loaded, pliable piece that rotates in front of the opening in the seat when the stem is rotated.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 4, 2010)

What's the model number of the shower valve? 

and part number of the stem kits?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 4, 2010)

Start making the teens pay for the repairs.Maybe they'll ease up on the "cranking down hard." Those plastic parts won't take that kind of abuse.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 4, 2010)

Are the teens male?  Those "cold" showers can be murder...

I had a similar problem. Ended up replacing the valve body.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 4, 2010)

Doc is correct, the seat is not the washer on the end of the stem,its up in the valve body its-self. You'll need a flashlight to see it, it'll look like a allen-head screw with a hole in it and thats what is rough and tearing your washers up. You can feel the roughness with your finger. Thats what he's talking about, get a seat wrench and unscrew it and match it up with a new one also install a new stem washer while at it.


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a pic.  The o-ring on the right pokes into the hole in the valve body.  In the bottom pic, the black seal wipes on the left face of the "seat".  The white part of the handle stem is eccentric (cam), so it blocks or opens the valve hole when the stem is turned.  The valve is recessed in the wall and the hex part of the stem is flush with the shower wall (I use a socket to screw it into the valve).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000BO9EVQ/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi


----------



## Local Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Start making the teens pay for the repairs.Maybe they'll ease up on the "cranking down hard." Those plastic parts won't take that kind of abuse.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 4, 2010)

Uh-oh.I'm in trouble _now!_ I made you laff! 

I'm serious,though - make _them_ pay for it,and they'll stop tearin' it up.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Brass Faucet Seat, For Sterling, 1/2" x 24 Thread*



Local Boy said:


> The o-ring on the right pokes into the hole in the valve body.



The hole the O ring pokes into is the seat. As Ballplayer said, shine a light down into the valve housing and it'll look something like one of these.

http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=453779

http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=456640

Manufacture info - 


> Brass Craft Service Parts ST2619, Hot/Cold Cartridge, For Sterling Faucets Manufactured During The Ownership By Rockwell Manufacturing, Repairs 2 & 3 Valve Tub Shower Faucet & Widespread Lavatory Models, OEM Cartridge Number Is A2064. Brass Faucet Seat, For Sterling, 1/2" x 24 Thread



You'll need a seat wrench to remove them.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=24522-143-PP24005

The size is 1/2" x 24 thread. You'll need to remove the old ones first to determine the proper height. Take it to the hardware store, Lowe's or Home Depot. They should have them in stock.

Good luck


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 5, 2010)

and btw, make those teenagers do without water for a few hours, maybe a day even while they ASSIST with the repairs.

They'll think twice before they crank on them again.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 5, 2010)

Is replacing the entire faucet with one with less plastic an option?  It seems like that would be a better long-term fix.


----------



## patterstdeer (Jan 5, 2010)

when replacing cartridges or O-rings be sure to coat very lightly with a light oil, generally helps to get them in securely without any damage.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 5, 2010)

A new faucet will have the same brass body so replacing would'nt do any good. If your lucky"real lucky" you may find a brass replacement stem, but there again your problem is with the seat and the stem washer only. If you want to spend needless money go ahead, vs. a few dollars on repair parts. Tell the teenagers if it keeps happening your going to climb in and take a shower with them and your gonna control the on/off. That'll stop them fast ! Seriously its probably not their fault because its an old seat and they wear out.Your now only repairing half the problem and the nicked up seat tearing up the new stem washer is the other half.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Jan 6, 2010)

Your best bet is to replace it with a Delta or Moen faucet.  Delta being my preference.  That faucet does not have a seat as it is a type of "washerless" faucet.  It is a poor design.  Over 30 years plumbing experience has taught me.  I won't install anything but Delta.  Even though there designs change, the internal mechanisms remain the same.  You can always find parts when they need repair.  Every faucet is eventually going to need repair.  The interval between repair; ease of repair; and availability of parts have proved Delta to be the best value.  Just my .02


----------



## Buck75 (Jan 10, 2010)

amen put in a single handle delta


----------



## BOOMHOWSER (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been in the plumbing wholesale industry for 21 years.Although Delta is a great faucet, it has multiple parts that could need replacing in the future. I've always been a fan of Moen. If you ever have any problem, there is 1 part to replace. You simply remove 1 cartridge and replace. The Moen valves have a lifetime guarantee. Call Moen direct,they'll send you a cartridge for free,return used cartridge.Sterling is a very basic (don't like to say cheap) valve. They used them alot in the 90's and early 2000's in spec homes.Not saying you don't have a nice home,just my experience.Moen's motto-Buy it for look's-buy it for life!


----------

